# No indicators. (Old style Fiat Ducato)



## 99757 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi all. I have a 1990 Fiat Ducato Holdsworth Topic, 2000 petrol. I have just got it back on the road after a 6 month layup following a house move. It started fine (with a bit of help with some jump leads) which was a pleasant supprise to say the least. Everthing still works apart from the indicators, they were fine when I last used it but now do nothing. I have checked the fuses and all is ok there, the wipers, blower, and all other bits on fuse 9 work fine. The hazzards flash ok so the lamps and flasher unit seem ok. Does anybody have any ideas on where I can look next?
Thanks in advance.
Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Steve121 said:


> The hazzards flash ok so the lamps and flasher unit seem ok. Does anybody have any ideas on where I can look next?


1) Make sure you don't have two separate flasher units, one for the hazards and one for the indicators. If you have two, the second one may be faulty.
2) If you only have one flasher unit, check the indicator stalk - it may have dirt between the contacts. A little rougher-than-normal up-and-down movement may sort it (or at least make it work intermittently which will prove the source of the fault) or dismantle it and clean it. Alternatively, if you have a 12-v electrical tester with a piercing point, check the wires to and from the stalk.

Dougie.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Also try 'jabbing' the Hazard switch on/off several times and try again :wink: 

Dave


----------



## 99757 (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I never thought about the possibility of a 2nd flasher unit lurking somewhere in the dark depths of the dash area. Any ideas where to look? I'll have a look around armed with a tester, shake a few wires and clean anything that looks a bit "iffy" along with a multiple prodding session of the hazard button...:lol: 
The van has been parked up since the end of last year so some damp and corrosion may have crept into a few joints. I plan to remove all the main 12v wiring points including the earths and give them a clean, so with any luck I should find the fault.
Thanks again
Steve


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Google is also your friend.

>> My 2-second experiment <<

Actually, I remembered something else. Disconnect the multi-plugs inside your steering column cowling and check for signs of blackening on the pins or sockets. Reconnect them and try again. I had some wiring problems with my Kontiki which was on a Talbot, and discovered they were in fact not uncommon.

Dougie.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Steve121 said:


> I plan to remove all the main 12v wiring points including the earths and give them a clean, so with any luck I should find the fault.


Oooooooooooooooooooooooooo !

More like you'll create 10,000 more faults.

Electrolube Contact Cleaner is good stuff to spray around.


----------



## 99757 (Jun 22, 2006)

As for making more faults... I promise to be be careful. I'm sure a nice clean terminal has to be better than a green furry one :lol: . I have a good stock of "electrolube" type stuff in the garage. Being an off road racing biker I know too well the perils of dirty electrical conections and will use that as well. 
I'll have a shufty after work tommorow and see how I get on. 
Thanks again. 
Steve


----------



## 99757 (Jun 22, 2006)

All sorted now. Had a wiggle around on all connectors under dash and indicators gave a click, I checked a bit further and found the contacts on rear of hazard switch were a bit tired. Cleaned them up and all well in the flasher dept now. While I was in there I cleaned the same bits on all the lighting switches as well in case they had the same problem in the future. 
Thanks again for your input. 
Steve


----------

